# AMD X2 6000+ or Core 2 Duo E6750

## clerus21

Hello.. i am about to upgrade my computer... i currently have a amd x2 3800+ and to be honest i am a fanboy of AMD but after some research i dont know wether to get the 

 core 2 duo e6750 which according to ALL benchmarks outperforms the AMD X2 6000+ or stay with AMD...

can you please tell me some pros and cons if any... and what would you do...

thanxz a lot

Tammuz

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

thats a tricky question. if you want to spend money and you mainboard can use the new amd 6000+ cpu i would only upgrade the cpu. changing to an intel cpu results in a new mainboard also... 

personally i would upgrade only the cpu if possible to spend some money - or use this money for other new hardware  :Wink: 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## vermaden

get Pentium DualCore e2180 2.0GHz [10 x 200] which uses new M0 stepping = 3.6-3.8GHz o/c on air.

best price/performance choice.

----------

## clerus21

Actually i have to change my mainboard and ram too, becouse i am using socket 939 and DDR1.. i would change to AM2 and DDR2..

What is that CPU ? intel pentium dual core... is it new?

I livein Uruguay... so not all hardware comes here unfortunatelly... and the intel E6750 is 20 buck more than the AMD 6000+ 

What do you tihnk i should do?..

Thanxz

----------

## clerus21

mm I have been searching and in Uruguay only the E2140 and E2160 are available.. and they dont seem  to use M0 stepping  :Sad: 

----------

## vermaden

 *clerus21 wrote:*   

> mm I have been searching and in Uruguay only the E2140 and E2160 are available.. and they dont seem  to use M0 stepping 

 

There are avialable e2140/e2160 CPUs with stepping M0, you just need to check sSpec Number on the box:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_microprocessors

I suggested e2180 because there are only M0 e2180's, e2180 on other stepping does not exist, so you are sure that you get the 'correct' stepping.

generally

Core 2 Duo 6xxx = 2-4MB cache + 266/333FSB (1066/1333) + Intel-VT

Core 2 Duo 4xxx = 2MB cache + 200FSB (800)

Pentium DualCore 2xxx = 1MB cache + 200FSB (800)

----------

## clerus21

And can you tell me why that processor is better?

it has less cache and i have a friend with a E6750 and he has it overclocked at 3.4 with air cooling too...

just in case i cant find that prcessor here.. can you tell me for you which is better between amd 6000+ and E6750?

thanxz a lot  :Smile: 

----------

## vermaden

 *clerus21 wrote:*   

> And can you tell me why that processor is better?
> 
> it has less cache and i have a friend with a E6750 and he has it overclocked at 3.4 with air cooling too...
> 
> just in case i cant find that prcessor here.. can you tell me for you which is better between amd 6000+ and E6750?
> ...

 

If $$$ is not a problem, then e6750 is better then e2180, but if you count $$$, then e2180 is pure winner here, 

e2180 --> $90

e6750 --> $190

clock per clock e2180 would be at most 10% slower then e6750 while it costs more then twice less.

example oc:

http://xtreview.com/images/e2180_02.jpg

less cache does not hurt so much:

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/25806.shtml

----------

## clerus21

Yes you are right.. but here in uruguay there are no 2180 and the 2140 and 2160 are not M0 stepping  :Sad: 

Also here there are no AMD 6400+ only 6000+ and for what i have seen everywhere the E6750 is better than amd 6000+ and is on pair with amd 6400+ which is more expensive....

So even though i am a AMD lover jeje i think i'll go for the E6750..

One more question... 

what do you think about this motherboard?

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2534

thanxz a lot for all your help  :Smile: 

----------

## vermaden

If you can afford E6750 then go for quad core Q6600 on G0 stepping:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q6600.html

http://anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3066

4 cores wil lalways be better then 2.

GA-G33M-DS2R is not bad, but get the ASUS version of it, it allows a lot more OC, ASUS version is called P5K-V.

So get ASUS P5K-V or wait for G35 chipset which will fetureX3500 GMA which also offers more then 3100 chip:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_X3500

----------

## clerus21

No luck with that  :Sad: 

the only p5v that i could find is  Asus P5k Deluxe/wifiap 

but it costst more that 100 dolars more than  GA-G33M-DS2R

And about the CPU... here in Uruguay the E6750 costs 290 dollars and the Quad Q6600 costs 437 dollars so.. no way i can get it hehe  :Sad: 

for what i've seen the GA-G33M-DS2R is the best motherboard here for a core 2 Duo

there is anotherone for the same price.. GA-P35-DS3R It uses intel P35 chipset...

which one do you think is better?

thanxz  :Smile: 

----------

## clerus21

And about that G35..i will take a lot to get here.. and besides i dont really care if the motherboard has onboard video since i already have a X1950XT 

i really dont know what to do... i feel so much more confident when buying AMD.. but nowadays there is nothing with the same performance as the E6750 at least nothing here that i can buy

----------

## vermaden

If onboard GPU does not matter then go for good ASUS/GIGABYTE P35 motherboard (like GA-P35-DS3R) or even older P965 ASUS/GIGABYTE motherboard, like ASUS P5B, they are comparable to P35 if it goes to overclock, but they are cheaper.

Too bad for Q6600  :Sad: 

----------

